# satellite T.V.



## 2prince (Mar 22, 2007)

There are many advertisements for T.V. through your computer. The cost can be fom $25 to $85 a year. This seems quite inexpensive. Up to 3000 channels are offered. Have any of you subscribed to these services. Are there any that provide excellent picture quality?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi 2prince and welcome to TSG.

You may want to save your money ...

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/543818-satalite-pc-site-real.html

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/539950-how-can-i-get-refund.html


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, all of those "TV-PC" websites are spam.


----------

